# WebSite Issues



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

If you didn't notice, I had some major complications with my web host. Apparently they erased ALL of my web accounts that I paid for until the fall, and shut me down. (this is the "PG" version, I want to post the NC-17 :******: ) This is an oversight that NO ONE can predict.

I backed up the forum Monday night...so fortunetly, only one day was lost. So anyone who posted or registered in the last 36 hours will have to do so again. Sorry.

I spent most of last night getting everything back up, so please be patient.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Glad your back on the air.I recieved several e-mails today wondering what happened.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

It's really the funniest thing.

Since I started Nodak Outdoors, I've had to make some pretty critical decisions. Where to host your site is bar none the most crucial. I chose a company that seemed solid, and they fell apart. Needless to say, I saw this coming last month, so I backed up and moved it to another host that I found to be the most reliable in the business. So here we are now. Take notice to the speed, it's already more of a bonus.

I've got some patching to do, but come the March Edition everything will be back to normal I promise. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Alright...I see people reading it...who's all made it?


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Present and accounted for. BTW, Dan and Dick, I did receive my etree notification today.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: were back!!! Thought my computer was malfuctioning....


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I made it because my buddy sent me the IP : 216.92.69.234
My domain name server still hasn't been updated.

Send the ## above to anyone having trouble. It'll self correct in while, but that takes time.

M.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

testing....having troubles


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Hrrrooonk


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Happy to see the site back up again. :beer:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

It's good to be home!!!!


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Good to see some familiar faces.

There's still a few ISP's that aren't updated yet...including mine  but it could change in the matter of hours.

The etree has some issues as well. I can't test it yet from my end, but as soon as I'm able I can assure you the emails will start going out. We're going to need some help from everyone in the next week, especially with the HPC coming up next Thursday morning.

Keep an eye on your mail.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes I thought my puter was going wacko, but it is VERY nice to see familar faces on here again. Didnt realizie how much I missed this site til it was gone. I had been checkin that duck hunters refuge site, but it dosent come close to this site. Nodak outdoors is MUCH MUCH better! :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good to be up.
Ron


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

It's a hit or miss. Sometimes I can access the site, sometimes I get the error message.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I once was lost but now I'm found

Monson & I stayed in contact & figured out how to find ya

we need a tree for emergency crashes :roll:

Glad your back but I think you lost alot of folks ???


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Couldn't access the site from NDSU at all yesterday.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's nothing that I can do since Tuesday. I made the changes at my registrar so it's up to the ISP's to determine when everyone is going to see the new changes.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Finally back on. My ISP at home still was not working last night, but I can get on here. I think this was all a right wing conspiracy......


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was going thru withdrawls, I got the # from Chris. Hope Cableone gets it settled soon.


----------

